# vonHanke Branding Iron



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Ha, this was actually one that I had bookmarked on Etsy for if/when I ever got around to getting one for myself. Glad to hear that you like it, and just based on the picture, and my experience with similar things, I would tend to agree on the regulator/rheostat. Results look good though


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Those look great!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Those look like they work well. I had not thought of heating my iron on the kitchen stove.

-Paul


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

How does the price compare to other branding irons?


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Earl, it's kinda hard to say without researching based on your size and your preference for electric or non-electric. But when I ball parked it for me I found vonHanke's prices to be less or comparable even including the shipping.



> How does the price compare to other branding irons?
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## vonHanke (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello to everybody,
thank the CL810 for a nice review.

The branding iron for the CL810 user. The size was 3.5 centimeters = 1.378 inches.
Version for heating by gas burner or electric stove (good idea) 113,6USD
Electric heating version with power regulation 135,2USD
Standard shipping 22USD delivery 1-5 weeks without tracking
Or express shipping 44USD delivery 2-4 days
Production time 1-3 days. For extremely large pieces (greater than 5×5 inches), the production time is 3-5 days.

Martin (vonHanke)

Martin (von Hanke)


----------



## RodRod (Oct 15, 2018)

Let me add to this review by letting you know that Martin (vonHanke) responded to my request for a quote in minutes and took my crude drawing and made it look incredible only 15-20 minutes after I sent it to him. Once I give final approval I will post again with another update. So far, I totally agree with the 5 Star review posted by CL810

-Rod


----------

